# First Hunt In A While



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Been ages since I was out. Been doing shit with the side shooters lately so I ordered a catty of the very first design I ever shot. Back on form straight away. 1842 loops and 11mm lead. Actually had 3 but chucked one in with the hawk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shooting! not being out hunting sucks..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice bag ... I am sure your hawks were pleased.

As I recall, you do a bit of ferreting as well. I saw a brief piece on Youtube (I believe it was a British TV program) about using bumblebees to "ferret" field mice. Catch the bee in a glass tube with a plunger. Use a hairnet to cover escape holes. Then force the bumblebee down into the remaining hole. Actually seemed to work!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ye pal, love a bit of ferreting. I saw that clip, madness lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Some fine shooting, sir!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great shooting mate. My go to set up also, looped 1842 but half inch steel for me instead!

Cheers.

E.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Excelente kills mate, saw them on facebook! Straight shooting  that shape from Nick is classic and lovely!!
Cheers


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Excelente kills mate, saw them on facebook! Straight shooting  that shape from Nick is classic and lovely!!
> Cheers


Is it you that added me mate? Haven't accepted yet because I wasn't sure who you was lol


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes mate was me lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Charles, thiat's a ferrit first for me, using bumble bees. Tell you what. If one came down MY burrow I'd exit as well. They hur

NJice pigeon hunt...cut them in half down the middle after cleaning/plucking, marinade in red wine a few hours or beer...salt/pepper and a trade of oregano and sage, fry in a mix of butter and olive oil, covered, low-med heat.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Buddy, I LOVE the catty and I LOVE the gypsy tabs for sure.

What you have is a sweeeeet set up.

What range did you shoot these guys ?

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads. First two was both around 15m and the last one around 5m


----------

